# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ร้าน Detailing Thailand ขาย ยาล้างรถ แชมพูล้างรถ ขัดเงา เคลือบสี

## moshiyu

[img width=168 height=85]http://dc775.4shared.com/img/KyfwSpzNba/s7/14d6e9299f8/1__2_?async&rand=0.09661025579674698[/img]

[size=24pt]*ร้าน Detailing Thailand ขาย ยาล้างรถ แชมพูล้างรถ ขัดเงา เคลือบสี เคลือบแก้ว brand Meguiar's และอื่นๆราคาถูก ของแท้ 500ล้านเปอร์เซ็นต์*[/size]
โทร 085-999-1252
website : http://detailingthailand.com/
email : detailinghub@gmail.com

*สินค้าที่ของเรา นำเข้า 100% ของแท้ 500ล้านเปอร์เซ็นต์ เราตั้งใจขายให้ราคาถูกสุดๆ เพื่อคนรักรถทุกท่าน
สินค้าของเรา ส่งฟรี ย้ำส่งฟรีลงทะเบียน ***สำหรับสินค้าราคา 150 บาทขึ้นไป*

[img width=602 height=269]http://dc707.4shared.com/img/EnJPQg-wce/s7/14d6e97dda0/image002__1_[/img]

[size=18pt]*Meguiar's เบอร์ 66 * [/size]
Meguiar's M66 Quick Detailer

Hybrid Cleaner Waxes/Sealants
สำหรับคนที่ไม่ชอบยุ่งยาง ทำหลายขั้นตอน สามารถ ทำความสะอาดและลง wax ในขั้นตอนเดียว ทั้งทำความสะอาดและลง wax พร้อมทั้งเพิ่มคุณสมบัติพิเศษ ติดทนนานและเงางามสุดๆด้วย 
ราคา : 1,900 บาท
ขนาดบรรจุ ต่อ 1 ขวด : 1 Gallon

[size=18pt]*Meguiar's เบอร์ 62 * [/size]
แชมพูล้างรถ
แชมพูล้างรถในฝันของคนรักรถ ขนาด 1 แกลอน ราคา 1,800 บาท
ผลิตภัณฑ์แชมพูล้างรถที่เมกไกวส์พัฒนาขึ้นล่าสุด ให้ความลื่นนุ่มนวลด้วยสัมผัสโฟม มีค่า Ph เป็นกลาง ช่วยปรับสภาพผิวสีรถ ให้ความเงาฉ่ำเป็นประกายไม่ทิ้งคราบน้ำ ล้างออกง่าย และช่วยให้เช็ดแห้งได้ง่ายขึ้นเพราะน้ำจะไม่เกาะผิวสีรถ ผลิตภัณฑ์ในฝันที่ทุกๆ คนควรมีไว้เพื่อบำรุงรักษาสภาพรถยนต์ของคุณ!

[img width=265 height=357]http://dc707.4shared.com/img/guiL7_mRce/s3/14d6e9800c8/image004__1_[/img]

Meguiar's เบอร์ 21   16 oz   ราคา 700 บาทเท่านั้น เฉพาะช่วงนี้(จากราคา 800บาท) พิเศษ ซื้อ 3 อัน 2,000 บาท
Meguiar's เบอร์ 21    64 oz  ราคา 2,570 บาทครับ
Synthetic Sealant ของ Meguiar's เป็น Finishing Sealantsที่ดีที่สุดในจักรวาลเลยทีเดียว

[img width=277 height=356]http://dc707.4shared.com/img/lGtzUc6xba/s3/14d6e980898/image006__1_[/img]

[size=18pt]*Meguiar's เบอร์ 26*[/size]
finishing WAX มีส่วนผสมของ carnauba เป็นส่วนใหญ่จึงให้ความเข้มเงาฉ่ำถึงใจ
เป็น WAX ที่ ให้งานเข้มๆ ออกแนวฉ่ำ ใช้ได้กับรถทุกสีเหมาะกับรถสีเข้ม เช่นสีดำ สำเทา สีแดง  
แต่อาจจะมีปัญหา ตรงที่ติดไม่ทนเท่า #21 แต่ถ้าล้างบ่อยๆ ก็ OK
ราคา 2,400 บาท
ขนาด 1 Gallon

[size=18pt]*อุปกรณ์อื่นๆเช่น*[/size]

[img width=602 height=262]http://dc707.4shared.com/img/Fe2Twl_Hba/s3/14d6e982fa8/image008__1_[/img]

[img width=602 height=268]http://dc707.4shared.com/img/UNj4oSXVba/s3/14d6e984b00/image010__1_[/img]

*วิธีการซื้อสินค้า*
สามารถสั่งได้โดยตรงที่ web : http://detailingthailand.com/ได้เลย

*ติดต่อ*
โทร 085-999-1252
website : http://detailingthailand.com/
email : detailinghub@gmail.com

----------

